# Cwc Military Quartz



## smartidog (Feb 28, 2009)

Don't know if anything can be done, but my cwc quartz will not keep goining since i replaced the battery after it being

in my case for ages having had a dead battery. It will go after some encouragement but will will run for long it seems.

second hand can be seen to be twitching once watch has stopped so power still present. any ideas or is it a lost cause?

it is in as new condition so would be great to have it working again.

thanks

smartidog


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Check the quality of the battery thats been fitted (not a cheap battery from a pound shop) and check the electrical contacts, on the watch and the battery. Make sure there is no oil from your fingers transferred to battery whilst fitting it.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Try cleaning the contacts and perhaps a different battery. 

Later,

William

Beaten to it.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

If original the battery has been in the watch for some time it may have leaked and contaminated the movement. 

If there is no obvious signs of leakage (stains or gummy deposits) then I'd suggest cleaning the battery contacts with a fibreglass pencil (or even a Q- Tip) and voltage testing the replacement battery.

It isn't unknown for new cells to be down on capacity straight out of the packet.

Just to echo what Feenix and William have advised, of course.


----------



## smartidog (Feb 28, 2009)

Can annyone confirm exactly what battery should be fitted, have fitted a 395 (sr927w) which i believe to be correct.

jon


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Yes, the 395 should be the one. 

Later,

William


----------



## smartidog (Feb 28, 2009)

Still had no luck with this watch, tried changing battery,cleaning contacts, etc...etc,is there anyone out there that could take a look at it for me?

cheers

JON


----------



## Moore73 (Mar 18, 2009)

I think your at the point where you need to throw the watch at a carpeted floor a few times its amazing how it can make things just start working , seriously !!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

smartidog said:


> Still had no luck with this watch, tried changing battery,cleaning contacts, etc...etc,is there anyone out there that could take a look at it for me?
> 
> cheers
> 
> JON


Try our forum host, Roy. The link is at the top of the page. 

Later,

William


----------



## smartidog (Feb 28, 2009)

Moore73 said:


> I think your at the point where you need to throw the watch at a carpeted floor a few times its amazing how it can make things just start working , seriously !!


You could be right, haps i'll tumble it down the stairs, nothing else seems to be working.

cheers

JON


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

sounds like she needs a movement clean, probs better to order a new module if available.


----------



## smartidog (Feb 28, 2009)

bry1975 said:


> sounds like she needs a movement clean, probs better to order a new module if available.


Hi there Bry, when you say a new module,is that a complete movement?any idea where would replacement parts

be available from.

cheers

JON


----------

